# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Vliegangst

## dotito

Weet er iemand wat je kan doen om je vliegangst te overwinnen.Ik sukkel er al van toen ik kind was.
Tips zijn welkom.

Do :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@Do, mijn zus durfde beslist niet te vliegen....toch kon ze er een keer niet anders doen, ze moest dus vliegen,
weet niet precies wat, maar ze heeft toen een 1 dag gevolgd voor mensen met vliegangst, miss te vinden op google, vliegen vindt ze dus na die dag geweldig
succes

----------


## dotito

Heb al zo vaak gevlogen dat ik het steeds keer op keer heb.Zou een kalmeringspilletje helpen als ik dat ineem voor ik opstijg?

----------


## sietske763

> Heb al zo vaak gevlogen dat ik het steeds keer op keer heb.Zou een kalmeringspilletje helpen als ik dat ineem voor ik opstijg?


hay Do,
een cinnarizine tabletje is tegen reisziekte, een anti-histaminicum en werkt iets sederend zodat het je miss. makkelijker maakt, bij ons kan je het kopen voor 3 euro en er zitten 30 tabletjes in, is niet verslavend!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Heb al zo vaak gevlogen dat ik het steeds keer op keer heb.Zou een kalmeringspilletje helpen als ik dat ineem voor ik opstijg?


Zo'n pilletje is wel aan te raden, mn moeder heeft ook last van vliegangst, en nam vroeger ook vaak altijd pilletjes in, weet alleen niet meer wat ze precies innam, de laatste 10 jaar zijn we namelijk niet meer met het vliegtuig weggeweest. Heb je trouwens ook last van hoogtevrees? Dat heeft mn moeder ook en dat was dus 1 van de oorzaken dat ze vliegangst had.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,
Bedankt voor de tip,ga het zeker eens uitproberen :Smile: 

@Syl,

Ja heb veel last van hoogtevrees verschrikkelijk :EEK!: 

Do x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop voor je dat de tips helpen en jij volgende week iets minder stressy in het vliegtuig zit!

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=45040#post45040

Heb een artikel over vliegangst geplaatst  :Wink: .

Hopelijk helpen de tips!!

----------

